# A Ladybug found in my office



## Dao (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a ladybug in my office this afternoon.
Shot it with EF 100mm F/2.8 macro lens (non-usm) on XTi

Both photos setup: F/13, ISO100, 1/200.  Flash on diffused by a white Walmart bag.


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmmm... plastic bag diffusion.

Them there bugs aren't so nice to look at from this close up.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 20, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> Mmmm... plastic bag diffusion.
> 
> Them there bugs aren't so nice to look at from this close up.



Nah, the lady just hasn't got her make-up on.


----------



## Dao (Mar 20, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> Mmmm... plastic bag diffusion.



Yes, I just need something to diffuse the flash.  So I used a rubber band and fix the bag on the flash head.  

Here is another close up one.


----------

